# Paint Sprayer for Compressed Air Recommendations Please



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm about to buy a paint sprayer for some of the larger wooden project around the layout (benches, chairs, decking, lattice, etc.) -- not the models themselves. Anybody have any general recommendations or buyer beware stories. Gravity fed? Siphon?Tank with hose?


Thanks...

ps: I already have a good compressor.

pps: If this has been fully discussed in another thread, kindly just point me there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/earlexspraystationhv2900hvlpsystem.aspx 

Check out this sprayer, I trust the site. 

John


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I've had good luck with the Harbor freight HVLP gravity sprayer, I've sprayed alot of baseboard with it using latex thinned down with a little water and always had good results.

Pete


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Whatever you do, CHEAP is not your friend when it comes to paint sprayers. Don't end up with one that will clog and start spitting on your project, can ruin you day (and your project) really fast. 

Try Grex Tools, they have a larger sprayer and thier stuff is REALLY good.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use a cheapy electric that is not my friend and that sometimes spits and hisses, but otherwise gets the job done. When done I immediately run water thru it to avoid clogging. 

Out of curiosity, what are the advantages of compressed air over electric. 

I think an ideal one would be battery operated so you don't have to trail an electric cord or compressor hose around.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also consider *this spray gun* by Grex.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By SE18 on 24 May 2010 07:44 AM 

I think an ideal one would be battery operated so you don't have to trail an electric cord or compressor hose around. 
That would be nice, except that no battery exists, in a practical package size and weight, that could provide the amount of energy required for that kind of spraying job. Think about it: spraying continuously with a full-size gun can keep a 1 hp compressor busy full time. That's a far cry from the usage mode of battery powered tools.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

